# Need Multitasking rig at 75k



## techking_dinesh (May 31, 2011)

Hello,
I had started a thread for my config a month back but i could neither arrive at a conclusion nor buy it then due to personal problems. So i am starting a fresh thread here
( moreover my last thread had a lot of debate on H , P , Z series mobo , i hope it is soughted and experts can now advice me for what to go for )

*Purpose:* 
1. Designer by nature so multitasking of Corel , Photoshop , dreamweaver , GIMP , WMP , etc.
2. IT Engineering Student so projects and all coding stuff
3. Prefers Playing High end games like crysis , NFS , POP , etc
4. I want my system to be capable of after effects which i am doing at a basic level right now but plan to go way ahead in it
5. Watching casual movies

Open to alternate ideas: YES

Budget : 75k

Overclock: Not now , but maybe in future

OS: Win 7 primarily but i would like to have a partition with XP coz many of simple Programmes like Turbo C and stuff face problems in Win 7 

HDD: 1TB minimum as i stock lot of images , vectors and other data

Resolution: Open to anything good for games and movies

Hardware Knowledge: 5

Assembled by : I have re assembled many times but i think i will prefer a assembler by my side

Buying Date: 15-20th June

Future proof Configs: Atleast 2-3 years

*Already have : UPS / Inverter *
** However we have a Compuinverter at home and my current PC works hrs on it without a UPS , so UPS can be dropped if you people think so , I will have to check how may Watts my Inverter Supports **

Lives in : Nashik
Will be buying from : Mumbai , Lamington road Mostly
I am open to online buying but i hesitate a little for buying electronic stuff online , have bad experiences .. so i wish i get the stuff on lamington road

Other points:
I wish... ( NEED NOT BE FULFILLED COMPULSARILY  )
1. Minimum of 8gb ram for my designing needs
2. 1TB HDD minimum
3. A Nice GPU ( Hope it fits )
4. Wireless kb / mouse
5. A Good fast DVD Drive ( Have to backup lot of data regularly on DVDs )
6. A wish for i7 rather than i5 ( if u suggest intel config )
=====================================================

*FINAL CONFIG ORDERED*

The Prices are inclusive of Taxes , VAT , Delivery , Octroi everything.
i am expecting to get these in 7 Days
buying from a local dealer in Nashik

i7 2600K + Asus P8Z68 V pro = Rs.30,500/-
Corsair 4gb DDR3 Single stack ram 1600 Mhz = 2850/-
Sapphire 2gb 6950 DDR5 - 17000/-
seagate 1 Tb 7200.12 = Rs.3050/-
G2220Hd = 7400/-
LG 24X Dvd writer = 1050/-
logitech wireless M215= 800/-
Logitech G110 Kb = Rs.3450/-
Logitech Z313 Speakers = 1600/-
Cabinet : Lian Li K62 = Rs.6500/-
PSU: Corsair 850Tx V2 - 7900/-


*Total : Rs.82100/-*

Dropped out :
CM Hyper 212+ Cooler and Extra Fan. It was costing me 3900 and delivery after 45 days. so this is dropped for now !!

The Products are expected to arrive in 7 days , I shall post pics and small reviews once they arive. 
Thanks to everyone


----------



## thetechfreak (May 31, 2011)

*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|Intel Core i5 2500k|11000
*Motherboard*
|ASUS P8P67 PRO|11500
*RAM*
|G.Skill Ripjaws X F3-12800CL9D-4GBXL|2600
*Graphic Card*
|MSI HD6950 2GB Twin Frozr II/OC|15600
*HDD*
|Seagate 500GB 7200.12/ WDC 500GB Blue|1700
*DVD Writer*
|LG 22X SATA DVD|900
*PSU*
|SeaSonic S12D 850|7100
*Case*
|CM Elite 430|2500
*Monitor*
|Benq G2220HD|7200
*Mouse*
|Logitech MX-518|1200
*Keyboard*
|Microsoft Sidewinder X4|1500
*Mouse Pad*
|CM Storm CS-M|800
*UPS*
|Numeric 1KVA|4000
*Speakers*
|Altec Lansing VS2621|1600
|
*Total*
|70800


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (May 31, 2011)

techking_dinesh said:


> I would also like you to suggest some good reliable shops at lamington road where i can buy these stuff.
> primeabgb >> How are they ?



i recently ordered my GS600 from them. very fast and smooth transaction.

here goes my suggestion  -



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|Intel Core i7 2600k|16000
*Motherboard*
|Gigabyte GA-Z68X-UD3R-B3|10200
*RAM*
|G.Skill Ripjaws X F3-12800CL9D-4GBXL|2600
*Graphic Card*
|MSI R6950 2GB Twin Frozr II/OC|15000
*HDD*
|Seagate 500GB 7200.12/ WDC 500GB Blue|1700
*DVD Writer*
|LG 22X SATA DVD|900
*PSU*
|Corsair GS700|5000
*Case*
|CM Elite 430|2500
*Monitor*
|Benq G2220HD|7200
*Mouse*
|Logitech MX-518|1200
*Keyboard*
|Razer Arctosa|2000
*Mouse Pad*
|CM Storm CS-M|800
*UPS*
|Numeric 1KVA|4000
*Speakers*
|Altec Lansing VS2621|1600
|
*Total*
|70700


----------



## techking_dinesh (May 31, 2011)

at jaz..

Mymy .. Loved ur config..
Few ques..
800rs for mouse pad ?? Is it rlly necessary ??
Will i need a ups ? Wnt my compuinverter work .. I will save 4k if i drop this..
Kindly suggest 1TB hdd as i stated
Everyone is prefering dell monitors these days , is dis benq model better or close to dell true hd one ?
Is dis gpu strng enough for my after effects work ? Or should i go with a better one ?
U ended up d config in 70k.. Amazing bt i can spend 5k more plus save on mousepad and ups..
Would wish to spend that on hdd,gpu , monitor

Would think of another 4gb ram in d future , its nt needed atm

Thanks 

i would even like a better cabinet if budget permits..


----------



## Cilus (May 31, 2011)

JAs, since OP is having a P Inverter, I think he does not need an UPS. So the extra money can be used to get a Core i7 2600K which will give him a performance boost in the applications like Corel , Photo-shop , dreamweaver , GIMP etc.

Ragarding the Mouse and Mouse pad, My suggestion is* Cooler Master Spawn with free Mouse pad @ 2.2K* in SMC with free shipping. This one is way better than MX 518 and you will get the Mouse pad for free.


----------



## thetechfreak (May 31, 2011)

techking_dinesh said:
			
		

> 800rs for mouse pad ?? Is it rlly
> necessary ??


 a cheap one would do fine.
You're choice 


			
				 techking_dinesh said:
			
		

> bt i can spend 5k more plus save on
> mousepad and ups..


 Get an i7 2600k @Rs.16500 if you can. Awesome proccy





			
				 techking_dinesh said:
			
		

> i would even like a better cabinet if
> budget permits..


 Get a better procccesor, better long term investment.


----------



## techking_dinesh (May 31, 2011)

@cilus
But jas has alrdy suggested i7 2600k , which one r u talking about ?
Comment on my gpu and monitor query too..

@ thetechfreak
Same ques , jas config alrdy has i7 2600k , then ??


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (May 31, 2011)

a good mouse should be paired with good mouse pad 
mention specifications of your compuinverter
get a Seagate 1TB 7200.12 @ 2.7k
that benq monitor is bang for buck
yes, get 4GB now. add later if you feel the need
yes that gpu is good enough

ok some modifications -



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|Intel Core i7 2600k|16000
*Motherboard*
|Asus P8Z68-V PRO|13500
*RAM*
|G.Skill Ripjaws X F3-12800CL9D-4GBXL|2600
*Graphic Card*
|MSI R6950 Twin Frozr II/OC|15000
*HDD*
|Seagate 1TB 7200.12|2700
*DVD Writer*
|LG 22X SATA DVD|900
*PSU*
|Corsair GS700|5000
*Case*
|CM 690 II Advanced(Transparent Side Panel)|5500
*Monitor*
|Benq G2220HD|7200
*Mouse*
|Razer Deathadder|2000
*Keyboard*
|Razer Arctosa|2000
*Mouse Pad*
|CM Storm CS-M|800
*Speakers*
|Altec Lansing VS2621|1600
|
*Total*
|74800


----------



## techking_dinesh (May 31, 2011)

will u plz tell me the difference between d GA mb and the asus mb ?
I love d rest of the config
I m a lil concerned over monitor and gpu

 And I prefer a wireless kb,mouse

Update : 75k is budget for pc config without the ups. I ll b adding ups or inverter separately !!


----------



## shayem (Jun 1, 2011)

*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|Intel Core i7 2600k|15500
*Motherboard*
|ASUS P8z68 V-PRO|13000
*RAM*
|G.Skill Ripjaws X F3-12800CL9D-4GBXL|2500
*Graphic Card*
|MSI GTX 560Ti Hawk|14500
*HDD*
|Seagate 1TB 7200.12|2500
*DVD Writer*
|LG 22X SATA DVD|900
*PSU*
|Corsair GS700|4800
*Case*
|CM Elite 430|2500
*Monitor*
|Benq G2420HD|11200
*Mouse/pad*
|CM Storm Spawn with free pad|2200
*Keyboard*
|Microsoft Sidewinder X4|1500
*Speakers*
|Altec Lansing VS2621|1500
|
*Total*
|72600


techking_dinesh said:


> will u plz tell me the difference between d GA mb and the asus mb ?




Gigabyte Z68 boards(not all of them) don't have *Virtu/Quick Sync* and some of them don't even have *IGPU video out*. If you don't know about *Virtu/Quick Sync*; google it. In short that is & will be necessary for multimedia work.

following low end boards from Gigabyte supports lucid Logic Virtue:-

Z68X-UD3H-B3
Z68A-D3H-B3
Z68MX-UD2H-B3
Z68MA-D2H-B3



techking_dinesh said:


> I m a lil concerned over monitor and gpu



*msi GTX 560Ti Hwak* is a good card in your budget & you can add extra card in future and SLI. If you prefer *Dell* monitor then go for it with 1k extra buck 



techking_dinesh said:


> And I prefer a wireless kb,mouse



If you are talking about good quality wireless M&K; then I'll say waste of money in your budget.



techking_dinesh said:


> Update : 75k is budget for pc config without the ups. I ll b adding ups or inverter separately !!



Prices are excluding VAT so you have to pay 4% more on total price, keep that in mind


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 1, 2011)

shayem said:


> *msi GTX 560Ti Hwak* is a good card in your budget & you can add extra card in future and SLI.



the radeon 6950 is better choice.
Check out the review of hawk at hardocp. A stock 6950 beats a highly oced 560 (the hawk) in 3 of 5 games and almost all of them taxing.
And cfx of 6950 matches a 570 sli. While a 6870 cfx is close to 560ti sli.
The power consumption of 560 oced is sky high for offering similar performance to stock 6950.


----------



## techking_dinesh (Jun 1, 2011)

thnx a lot both of u
i wud like to wait for few more recommendations
plus do a lil research on monitor and gpu


----------



## Cilus (Jun 1, 2011)

techking_dinesh, Jas is right here. Only highly overclocked and custom Cooled models of GTX 560 can match the performance of HD 6950 but with a sky high power consumption.
And i7 2600K is the ideal processor for your requirements, in fact best one. Due to its Hyper threading you will get 8 logical cores and will get significant performance boost in Multithreaded and multi tasking environment.


----------



## techking_dinesh (Jun 1, 2011)

How about Sapphire 6970 2gb @Rs.21K ??
Is this jus a little better than 	MSI R6950 Twin Frozr II/OC or a significant improvement can be seen ?


----------



## Cilus (Jun 1, 2011)

Sapphire HD 6970 is a beast of card and slightly better than the stock GTX 570. But I think it will overshoot your budget. To accommodate you have to get a cheaper i5 2500K. Then you will loose the HT and the multithreaded performance, although in gaming the performance difference is not that much.

Since you have maintained that you need good multi-threaded and multitasking capability along with high end gaming, i7 2600K + HD 6950 2 GB is a perfect balance between them...giving u bets of the both world.


----------



## techking_dinesh (Jun 1, 2011)

Forget Gaming ( if a lil difference )
but 3d modelling , animation and stuff ?? what will be better for my need ?? if 6970 then will it have a significant difference ??

Moreover i m a lil worried for the monitor coz my current computer table can accomodate only 17" monitor , i will get it modified to accomodate anything width wise , but height wise it can accomodate 41cm only 

I saw d dimensions on Benq official website 

Benq 2420 HD
.. Well i saw 2 dimensions


> CTN Dimensions (HxWxD mm) 482x636x133
> 
> Dimensions(HxWxD mm) 412.6x570x183.9



Well i guess CTN is cartoon (hope so) so the height will be 40.1 cm , i guess i am safe. Let me know if i am right
Plus is that height with Stand ??

Dell ST2420L .. ( Can i use this one ? Price ? )


> Dimensions with stand (H x W x D)
> 418.24 mm (16.47 inches) x 574.94 mm (22.64 inches) x 203.68 mm(8.02 inches)
> Dimensions without stand (H x W x D)
> 356.43mm (14.03 inches) x 574.96 mm (22.64 inches) x 59.72 mm (2.35 inches)
> ...



(My table can take in 42cm in height , but i left 1cm to avoid friction.. Depth is not at all a problem coz i m currently using CRT and width i will modify my table )

Both the Monitors Suggested by Jas & shayem are same in features only the screen size is 24" & 21.5" and a price rise of 4k for the bigger one.. hmm Will need to give it a think


----------



## Cilus (Jun 1, 2011)

No, for rendering work as you've specified, you don't need a very high end graphics card. Even a HD 6870 will just do fine but the processor will play a significant and dominating role here. Core i7 2600K will offer you significant performance boost over core i5 2500K.


----------



## techking_dinesh (Jun 1, 2011)

^ and my monitor query ?


----------



## vickybat (Jun 1, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> the radeon 6950 is better choice.
> Check out the review of hawk at hardocp. A stock 6950 beats a highly oced 560 (the hawk) in 3 of 5 games and almost all of them taxing.
> And cfx of 6950 matches a 570 sli. While a 6870 cfx is close to 560ti sli.
> The power consumption of 560 oced is sky high for offering similar performance to stock 6950.



If 14.3k, then 6950 2gb is a wonderful choice. But if op wants physx as extra, then he can go with 560 hawk. Performance is more or less the same for both cards.

The radeon cards have a lower minimum frames compared to nvidia cards i.e the frame rates drop a bit more in minimal levels. There is no difference between a 560ti and 6950 at fullhd. They almost perform the same on average. The cfx performance and performance beyond 1920x1080 is 6950's usp.


----------



## nilgtx260 (Jun 1, 2011)

^^ both GTX 560 Ti & HD 6950 are almost same, the differences come (HD 6950 outperforms GTX 560 Ti) when they perform in large resolution like 2560x1600 or applying high image setting like full AA or AF.


----------



## techking_dinesh (Jun 1, 2011)

settling with 6950 for nw
plz tell me about ma monitor query


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 1, 2011)

vickybat said:


> If 14.3k, then 6950 2gb is a wonderful choice. But if op wants physx as extra, then he can go with 560 hawk. Performance is more or less the same for both cards.
> 
> *The radeon cards have a lower minimum frames compared to nvidia cards i.e the frame rates drop a bit more in minimal levels.* There is no difference between a 560ti and 6950 at fullhd. They almost perform the same on average. The cfx performance and performance beyond 1920x1080 is 6950's usp.



not necessary
if you are talking of this - 
Metro 2033 - MSI N560GTX-Ti Hawk Video Card Review | [H]ard|OCP
6950 is ahead in 2 in min frames, 560ti in 2 and both equal in one.

i was previously talking of avg frames 



techking_dinesh said:


> settling with 6950 for nw
> plz tell me about ma monitor query



Benq G2220HD - Bang for Buck
DELL ST2220L - nice monitor with LED, HDMI etc. check my siggy for review


----------



## techking_dinesh (Jun 1, 2011)

I hav read ur reviews mate,
I m talking bout my query regarding d dimensions
1. D dimensions r with stand right ?
2. 410 mm  or wateva specified in specs is d exact height or they ll need a lil more space ? Shud i take chance and go with them ?
my table is exactly 42 cm in height


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 1, 2011)

techking_dinesh said:


> I hav read ur reviews mate,
> I m talking bout my query regarding d dimensions
> 1. D dimensions r with stand right ?
> 2. 410 mm  or wateva specified in specs is d exact height or they ll need a lil more space ? Shud i take chance and go with them ?
> my table is exactly 42 cm in height



BenQ India | Products - LCD MonitorsSeries - G Series - G2420HD
i think 41.2cm is with stand. because dimensions with wall mount (no stand) are lesser)


----------



## Skud (Jun 1, 2011)

Once I go back to home, I can tell you exact specification of the Benq monitor. Wait till then.


----------



## techking_dinesh (Jun 1, 2011)

Oh dat wud b gr8 skud,  bottom (ground) to top most edge = hw many cm ?
waiting..

Jas cn u tell me d same for ur dell monitor ?


----------



## shayem (Jun 1, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> the radeon 6950 is better choice.
> Check out the review of hawk at hardocp. A stock 6950 beats a highly oced 560 (the hawk) in 3 of 5 games and almost all of them taxing.
> And cfx of 6950 matches a 570 sli. While a 6870 cfx is close to 560ti sli.
> The power consumption of 560 oced is sky high for offering similar performance to stock 6950.





Cilus said:


> techking_dinesh, Jas is right here. Only highly overclocked and custom Cooled models of GTX 560 can match the performance of HD 6950 but with a sky high power consumption.



Agree with power con. but I saw some reviews(user reviews too) say msi Hwak version outperform 6950 in some cases , but basically both are same IMO.



techking_dinesh said:


> Forget Gaming ( if a lil difference )
> but 3d modelling , animation and stuff ?? what will be better for my need ?? if 6970 then will it have a significant difference ??
> 
> Moreover i m a lil worried for the monitor coz my current computer table can accomodate only 17" monitor , i will get it modified to accomodate anything width wise , but height wise it can accomodate 41cm only
> ...



412.6x570x183.9 - It's with stand size so I hope it fits in your table 



techking_dinesh said:


> settling with 6950 for nw
> plz tell me about ma monitor query



One more reason to get nVidia card here except Physx & Cuda.


----------



## Cilus (Jun 1, 2011)

shayem, MSI Hawk is a highly overclocked 560 Ti and in any competetion, you cannot expect HD 6950 2 GB to win every benchmark. But if you consider overall performance, then HD 6950 is winner, but not in high margin, just by a little. But the power consumption of these Oced 560Tis are actually a concern.

And physX is ok but why to highlight CUDA every time when you guys mention nVdia card. AMD cards are also having *Accelerated Parallel Processing or APP* (previously known as ATI Stream) and all the major GPU accelerated software support it too. Examples are Photoshop, Cyberlink software, Windvd and powerdvd etc.


----------



## Skud (Jun 1, 2011)

techking_dinesh said:


> Oh dat wud b gr8 skud,  bottom (ground) to top most edge = hw many cm ?
> waiting..
> 
> Jas cn u tell me d same for ur dell monitor ?



Its 40.5cm, so I don't think you need to worry. And regarding graphics card at same price point I would recommend the 6950 as it will beat stock-clocked 560Ti hands down and the OCed 560Ti's power consumption is too high as stated by others and even then performance is comparable to 6950 except in nVIDIA optimized games like HAWX 2 etc.


----------



## techking_dinesh (Jun 1, 2011)

Great !!
i m too happy for the monitor doubt !!

My config is almost ready and i have almost 15 days to visit mumbai.. Hoping for Price Drops 

Btw , Next 15 days , any major update , any price change , kindly let me knw..
Suggestions for my config are still open !!


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 1, 2011)

techking_dinesh said:


> Oh dat wud b gr8 skud,  bottom (ground) to top most edge = hw many cm ?
> waiting..
> 
> Jas cn u tell me d same for ur dell monitor ?



its around 40cm~ for dell st2*2*20l


----------



## techking_dinesh (Jun 1, 2011)

^ gr88 !!


----------



## Skud (Jun 1, 2011)

^^ So you have finalized the system?


----------



## techking_dinesh (Jun 1, 2011)

Well everyone seems to agree with the config given by jas, i might change mouse , kb and few small things as suggested by others..
so i guess its kinda done for nw.. Bt i m open to suggestions..
moreover i have 15 days to go.. Dere mite be ups and down !!


----------



## shayem (Jun 2, 2011)

techking_dinesh said:


> Great !!
> i m too happy for the monitor doubt !!
> 
> My config is almost ready and i have almost 15 days to visit mumbai.. Hoping for Price Drops



14.9k for 2600k in kolkata.



techking_dinesh said:


> Btw , Next 15 days , any major update , any price change , kindly let me knw..
> Suggestions for my config are still open !!



Take a look at *this*.


----------



## techking_dinesh (Jun 2, 2011)

Ausum cabby !! 
Lets c , if dere is a lil price drops in d upcoming 10-15 days , i ll try going for it !!


----------



## Skud (Jun 2, 2011)

@techking_dinesh: CM 690II is a better cabby than NZXT Guardian. Stick with it.


----------



## techking_dinesh (Jun 2, 2011)

Let everyone suggest d small things like mouse , kb , cabby of their choice with justification..
i ll compare them with review js 2-3 days bfore and post my final config 2 days bfore ma purchase over here..
so i m still open to  suggestions..
and thnx every1


----------



## Cilus (Jun 2, 2011)

For gaming, you can still work with a 400-600 keyboard from Microsoft, TVS or Logitech, it won't hurt your Gaming experience that much but Mouse...it is actually a must have thing for gaming.

For value for money, nothing beats Logitech MX 518 @ 1.3K. But it is just a decent gaming mouse, not more than that. If you wanna get serious then CM Spawn with free Mouse pad @ 2.2K is the best choice for you.


----------



## techking_dinesh (Jun 2, 2011)

^ thnx Cilus .. I will consider both
More than gaming , I am a professional Designer, so not only a good mouse bt a good kb are very essential for me

I have 10-12 days to go , I will concentrate on the central ( main config ) first then see the budget left with me and then decide a mouse , kb , cabby accordingly.. coz i can change the mouse , kb after a month , bt its not possible to change anything frm the central config.. so i will be looking out for every budget mouse , kb ,cabby..

I hope for a price drop in the coming weeks


----------



## Skud (Jun 2, 2011)

Take a look at Razer Cyclosa Bundle @ 2k.


----------



## shayem (Jun 3, 2011)

Skud said:


> @techking_dinesh: CM 690II is a better cabby than NZXT Guardian. Stick with it.



 totally. Posted that cz if he can manage 1k extra money he can get that.

EDIT:
I thought he decided for Elite430. that's why that suggestion. Now I see it's not 430 it's 690


----------



## techking_dinesh (Jun 3, 2011)

I am checking out cabbies , mouse , kb on d net , would post a final config here , and give printouts to local dealers to c if dey can arrange.. Or gng lamington road arnd 15th june


----------



## techking_dinesh (Jun 7, 2011)

well i m back at the thread coz just 5-6 days to go
I mailed  primeabgb and got similar prices , they dont have the GPU though
I am trying to get the config locally here ( just a try  )

Help me in the following:

Microsoft Sidewinder X4 :-
1. Solid built.
2. Backlighting.

Arctosa :-
1. Cheaper feeling (i read some forums, saying Arctosa uses cheaper materials compared to Lycosa).
2. No backlighting.

Looks wise both r same , i type a hell lot , what shud b preferred ? i heard arctosa has shallow keys like notebook . give ur views

Mouse:
Logitech MX518 vs Deathadder vs Cm storm spawn

personal opinion after looking at google images : are the mouse suitable only for gaming or are multipurpose , i felt there would be palm problems on those , they seem in a lil weird to me. i am currently using a HP wireless mouse ( 2 button with scroll ) which is long and simple ( basic mouse shape )
I have to do lot of photoshop work using mouse plus apart from gaming i have lots of other uses as described in post1 , so shud i go out of these 3 only ?

EDIT:
Well the 518 seems very decent on the official site , i am currently using that kinda mouse.


----------



## Skud (Jun 7, 2011)

Logitech MX518 is more suited for general purpose computing compared to other 2 IMO. But it is pretty large so get a feel in your grip before buying. Among the keyboards go for Sidewinder.


----------



## Sarath (Jun 7, 2011)

For a monitor I would like to suggest the Dell U2311H. Its a 23" IPS panel which will suit you well for your designing needs.

Price: 14500 INR

I know you have limitation on your table but I cannot really calculate the footprint and stuff.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

As for KB mouse take a look at Razer Cyclosa bundle @ INR 2000
or get a good mouse as a priority for your designing need.

All 3 mice you have looked at are good. Its your personal preference. Logitech generally offers a 3 year warranty which should give you some relief.
I took a razer one just for the looks w/ 1yr warranty
CM spawn: not much idea

KB:
Sidewinder X4 gets more preference than the Arctosa.
Arctosa uses cheaper materials. Maybe. Lycosa costs 3.8k and the Arctosa 2k. so yeah more expensive materials go into the lycosa (backlighting is another plus).

I have ordered for an Arctosa and am awaiting delivery. I read many reviews about it and finally decided its a fine choice.
The Mic. Sidewinder is equally good.


----------



## techking_dinesh (Jun 7, 2011)

Well out of these i am settling with microsoft sidewinder for my kb.

I am still researchin on mouse. I m used to full grip as in large grip. My palm shud rest on d mouse and not on d mouse pad.. 
@sarath.
thnx for suggestion.

Wats better dell stl 220l or d one u suggested ?
any spcl advantage that it will giv me in ma job ??

@ if some component is making a impactful difference i can go plus minus 2-3k  (only if extremely necessary.. Coz i hav to add up my trip expenses and vat too in d budget   )


----------



## Sarath (Jun 7, 2011)

Just google IPS vs TN.

In short IPS means better colour gamut (reproduction) and contrast. But has slower response time (8ms)

Check this thread for discussion between a Dell IPS and a Samsung TN panel.
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/tvs-monitors/141518-dell-ultrasharp-u2311h-samsung-px2370.html


----------



## techking_dinesh (Jun 7, 2011)

Saw d thread , as well as d dimensions.
it says 46cm without compression and 36cm with compression..
can u explain that ?
i cnt go beyond 41cm in height !!

Moreover ,
Un noticeable gaming lag = i dnt mind
Angles = idc , i work right in frnt of it
looks , well it matters for me a lil for big screen and i find it way too simple
plus lil tight on budget..

Well dats wat i concluded after 15min research , bt as u personally own it , plz tell me some impactful pro's dat wud help me decide . Thnx


----------



## Sarath (Jun 9, 2011)

I guess the query was about the monitor:

The Dell U2311H is a good monitor. But is that a reason enough for me to convince you to get it. Well, yes and no.

Let me tell you how I decided upon it:
My initial budget was 10k for a superb gaming monitor a 21"-23" 2ms-5ms lag free one. I found many such monitors for that price point. Starting with 7.5k.

Now I went through many reviews online and suddenly decided to get an IPS monitor. I increased the budget to 15k just because I never had a fixed budget in the first place.
Plus many positive reviews (here and mostly tomshardware.com) led me to buy this one finally. Let me tell you, not once did I think about if it was value for money or not. So I still don't know if jumping from 8000 to 15000 was justified. which is a lot of money.

I told you all this just to let you know along with the details of the monitor itself, what kind of a person is giving you the opinion.

Now* about the monitor:*
~*The monitor is huge*. I cannot even give you a rough estimate but it is tall. Almost squarish if you look at it afar. It feels more than 40cms vertically and horizontally.

~*The Panel*: The picture is just awesome. The colours are vibrant, warm and very natural. I did a side by side comparison of a TN and IPS today and found that the TN felt like it was washed out/ showed faded colours. Let me tell you, you wont notice it immediately. And also a side by side comparison doesnt really matter in real life.
However if you really want a panel which can show good colours and play games well too get this. Movies are just splendid. For me an affordable gaming capable IPS tech panel was a win win situation.

~*The Looks*: Boring. Not very boring but yes definitely looks plain and boring. The bezel is just a standard black 1.5cm strip on all sides. Samsung ones and also Benq ones I saw looked much much better. They are shiny and have some designing aspect to it but the dell one is as basic as it can get. [I am talking about the looks of the monitor here not the screen]

~*Connectivity:* Has VGA, DVI and Display Port. 2 USB ports also. BUT NO HDMI. Almost every other monitor has HDMI but this doesnt.

If you are looking for a monitor for around 8k then you get very good monitors for that price in sizes of 22". In such a case I would suggest "against" simply spending extra for another inch and a IPS panel.

To sum it up. If you are indeed tight on budget then skip this monitor. Get a nice sub 9k monitor. The 5k premium is something I cannot justify. Almost everyone uses a TN+film monitor and it serves well. 

However if you were shopping for a monitor and had a budget of around 15k then I would have lobbied for this Dell monitor. Because IPS is an upgrade from TN and if you miss it at such an affordable price point then it isnt a wise thing to do.
I say 15k is affordable not because I have loads of cash but because every other IPS monitor has always retailed for 25k or more. Since everyone has a budget of around 10k inc me most people dont even consider IPS panels. But this one was different. It has its share of sacrifices but I am the kind of person who actually like it to be plain (less distracting [personal opinion]) so I immediately made the jump.

Get a nice Dell/ Samsung/ Benq LED monitor for 8-9k according to your budget.

P.S. I dont have a mouse so I cant maneuverer so well; i might be repeating my words and also must have typed a lot. I will edit it tomorrow if I can. Hope it helps.

Oh forgot to mention. I myself dont know what was that compression you were talking about. :-/


----------



## techking_dinesh (Jun 12, 2011)

I need help with Mouse & Kb.. I need a wireless mouse if possible. My views :

MX513: the images looked weird to me , the top surface dents , god knws y it is made so 

Deathadder: Hmm nice , but wired

Logitech Performance MX : just perfect as i want.. overbudget but i will manage.. please give some reviews. it says we can use the mouse even while chargin , so when the battery runs out , i can just plug in the cable and use as a wired mouse.. gr88 !! , morevoer if searched in google for BEST MOUSE FOR DESIGNERS .. this comes d most number of times.. please have a look at it and let me know shud i go with it ?

================
Keyboard :  i decided X4 over Arctosa bt Google images show it as a simple KB , nothing exclusive.. shud i still go with it or any other recommendations ? I DONT MIND A WIRED KB. 

Main Use:
Lots of typing ( smooth , deep buttons , dnt want a lappy type kb )
Gaming is jus 5% of my PC usage

So help me out with these

Final config as of now

Processor :               i7 - 2600 K                                         Rs.16000/-
Mb:                         Asus P8Z68-V PRO                               Rs.13500/-
RAM	                      G.Skill Ripjaws X F3-12800CL9D-4GBXL	   2600/-
Graphic Card	      MSI R6950 Twin Frozr II/OC	                  15000/-
HDD	                      Seagate 1TB 7200.12	                           2700/-
DVD writer	              LG 22X SATA DVD	                                     900/-
PSU	                      Corsair GS700	                                   5000/-
Case	                      CM Elite 430	                                           2500/-
Monitor 	              Benq G2220HD                                          7200/-
( Thinking of 24" FULL HD here )
Mouse	              Razer Deathadder                                      2000/-
                              Logitech MX Performance                            4500/-
Keyboard	              Microsoft Sidewinder X4                              1500/-
Speakers	              Altec Lansing VS2621	                            1500/-

 Hows that ??
I am open to suggestions , i m consfused in mouse , kb mainly and have second thoughts for a bigger monitor.
lets end this quick !! 

Thanks to everyone


----------



## Sarath (Jun 12, 2011)

What did you decide about the monitor? 

Get wired mouse. Why wireless? Too much of a hassle with battery changes etc. 
MX513 doesnt have dents its an optical illusion of the surface design.

But if you want wireless then there your 3rd choice seems to be good for you.

[I have 3 mice: Microsoft 400bucks, logitech (wireless) 1500/- and a Razer Imperator 3200/-(best so far)]

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Buth arctosa and X4 have lappy type key presses. You might want to look at mechanical keyboards in such a case.

There are many good ones starting from INR 800 to 2000.


----------



## techking_dinesh (Jun 12, 2011)

Thanks sarath.. well monitor is going out of budget , i have editted my post and posted my final config. thats a 22" benq HD monitor  i m second thoughts for a 24" once coz its not everytime u upgrade a monitor !!

i want wireless coz i am used to it and whenever i watch movies , i sit back with my mouse to control d pc .. 
even X4 has shallow keys ?? i read that X4 is fine but arctosa has shallow keys , so i went with X4 .. suggest me a few KB guyz 

Also comment on final config , update me with price changes if any !!

i will be buying from Primeabgb mainly , recommend a few reputated stores at lamington road


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 12, 2011)

Perfect final config. Go for your task. The Benq monitor is great. Wont dissapoint.


----------



## techking_dinesh (Jun 12, 2011)

Thnx..

Mouse , Kb confusion ?? morevoer that Logitech MX is costing around 6700 on Primeabgb.. lol !!

i saw some similar threads in TDF , building rigs from 45 to 55 K range , they have similar configs to mine . My proccy and MB r better adding up 7-8 K , rest r similar , i m getting beaten up in Mouse , Kb and PSU..
Do i need 700W PSU ? ( Y so ? this is for knowledge purpose !!  )


----------



## vickybat (Jun 12, 2011)

^^ Get a *corsair Tx 650-v2 @ 5.2k* or *tx 750-v2 @ 6k* instead of a Gs700. They are build like a tank, 80+ bronze (efficiency matters for a high end rig) & offers 5 years warranty.

Get the tx series at all costs instead of the gs series. You can crossfire 6950 later easily wiwth these psu's and get good efficiency leading to lesser electricity bills.

Get the logitech z 523 instead of the vs 2621.


----------



## techking_dinesh (Jun 12, 2011)

^  is Tx650 sufficent for future crossfires ?

Speakers logitech Z523 cost ? i saw them around 100$ on official site , too out of budget !!!


----------



## Sarath (Jun 12, 2011)

My mouse, KB and monitor come upto 3200+2200+15000=24000. You see my final config took a hit due to this. But I am happy as I the input and output is what we interact with and I didnt want to compromise on it.

Decide upon yourself.

If I had gone for a decent mouse-KB combo for maybe 800-1000 I would have saved 4000. I could have jumped to i7 from an i5. 

Its your personal preference.

Go with the PSU suggestion by Vickybat

Also where is your final config? I cant see it in your first post


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 12, 2011)

@Sarath
Final config is mentioned in post #51


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 12, 2011)

techking_dinesh said:


> I need help with Mouse & Kb.. I need a wireless mouse if possible. My views :
> 
> MX513: the images looked weird to me , the top surface dents , god knws y it is made so
> 
> ...




change mobo to ASUS P8Z68 V @ 12k~ and get Corsair TX750 V2 @ 6.3k. 

unless you are a cable management expert i suggest you to get something better a cabby for crossfire.  Lian Li Lancool K58W @ 4.3k


----------



## techking_dinesh (Jun 12, 2011)

hell o boy !! 
everything changing slowly !!

jas ,
Which Mobo version is 12k ? it has 3 models

looking at that cabby , but where wud i get that in stores ? or shud i go with CM 690 advanced ?


----------



## Sarath (Jun 12, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> @Sarath
> Final config is mentioned in post #51



Ok found it. This should have been in the first post. OP listening? 

Bigger cabbie for all your parts to breathe well.


----------



## Skud (Jun 12, 2011)

Yeah, get the tx650 as suggested by vickybat. And regarding monitor, if you are not planning to go dual/tri monitor in future, try to accommodate the largest size possible. For components which can be easily upgraded (mouse/kb etc.) you can adjust the budget accordingly. And regarding cabinet, if transparent side panel is not important then you can for NZXT Gamma at 2k.


----------



## techking_dinesh (Jun 12, 2011)

@sarath
I did mention in post 1 that final config is in post51 , posting d full config there would have made it too long

@ Skud
Bigger cabby !! hmm.. even Sarath & jas say that

Firstly my computer table is packed from sides for the cpu , so side panel will make no difference , so the visible part is only the front view.
NZXT GAMMA  or CM 690 Advanced ? Just want the components to breathe well and maybe a crossfire in future and some additional ram too

dual / tri monitor  : Well No , but after so many changes i will have to see if i have anything left with me to go for 24" rather than 22" or i settle with d same one

EDIT : ( For knowledge only )
How do u ppl decide , whether cabby is big enough for components to breath ? dimension wise ?

I dont like d GAMMA front view at all , i was satisfied with the 430 though for its price


----------



## Skud (Jun 12, 2011)

I really will suggest you to seriously look at the various Lancool models here:-

TheITWares - One Stop for all Gizmos!

Take your pick as per your budget. And for more details you can check my siggy.


----------



## techking_dinesh (Jun 12, 2011)

i wanna buy from stores , not online 

ans this :




> EDIT : ( For knowledge only )
> How do u ppl decide , whether cabby is big enough for components to breath ? dimension wise ?


----------



## Skud (Jun 12, 2011)

Then get CM 690II if available.


----------



## techking_dinesh (Jun 12, 2011)

Yes its available, bt ranges between 5.5k to 6 k 

Good News; i just saw ITwares site, they r too at lamington road only , so i can buy from them . so i dont mind the Lian cabinets as far as ITwares provide them in stores

NZXT TEMPEST EVO with 6 fans at 5.8 k ??
(Badly Running out of budget !! )


----------



## Skud (Jun 12, 2011)

Then get a Lian Li. You won't regret them. 

PS: Check mt link at post #65.


----------



## Cilus (Jun 12, 2011)

I'm also suggesting a good cabinet like CM 690 II Advanced or Lian Li cabinets. Additionally I would recommend you to go for a 24" LCD display as in a tomshardware comparative analysis between LED and CCFL LCD dispalys it is clrarly staed that LCD displays are much suited for development and rendering work.

Here is summary from the review:-


> Looking across all nine of these monitors, we can generalize and say that LEDs definitely look more dramatic. The blacks are deeper, the whites brighter, and the colors more vibrant. At the same time, we found LEDs more prone to skewing toward a given color and needing more calibration in order to remedy this. CCFL displays often look semi-lifeless when sitting next to an LED, but their colors appear more photo-realistic. CCFL definitely renders more detail in shadows because the blacks haven’t been pushed down as strongly. Yes, sometimes the measurement data contradicts this, but we’re going by side-by-side visual comparisons, and it’s important to weigh both.


----------



## techking_dinesh (Jun 12, 2011)

*Final :*
Processor:  Intel Core i7 2600k @ Rs. 16000
RAM: G.Skill Ripjaws X F3-12800CL9D-4GBXL   @ Rs. 2600
Graphic Card: MSI R6950 Twin Frozr II/OC @Rs.15000/-
 HDD: Seagate 1TB 7200.12 @Rs. 2700
DVD Writer :  Asus / Sony 24X SATA DVD @ Rs.1100
PSU : Corsair Tx650 @ Rs.5200
Case: CM 690 II Advanced(Transparent Side Panel) @Rs.5500/-
Monitor: Benq G2220HD @ Rs.7200

Total : 55300/-

*Still in confusion*

Motherboard Asus P8Z68-V PRO @ Rs.13500/-
jas changed it to 12k , wanna know which model out of the 3 in Asus Z series is 12k

Mouse: Deathadder mostly bt my heart says WIRELESS !! Still looking

Keyboard : undecided

Speakers : Altec lansing as stated was decided , bt vickybat suggested Logitech Z523 , 
AL is 1500 while Logi is 4600Rs !! Budget worries !!

Cabinets still on war with HAF 912 advanced , Tempest , Lian Li models, 690 II advanced

If budget is left then upgrade monitor !!

* *** !! Wanna end this quick and start buying asap !! ****

Update : ( this one is making me go mad now !! ) from Toms hardware



> So who wins? The P8Z68-V Pro has the best overall performance, but the difference between it and the Z68 Extreme4 is less than 1%. The average difference is too small to show up on the chart, and ASRock had better efficiency.
> 
> The P8Z68-V Pro has a higher CPU overclock, but we feel a little distressed that a four-module DDR3-2200 memory kit made it beg for mercy. Not that any realistic person would really need memory that fast, but this is just another point in our overall discussion.
> 
> ...



does it has only 2 slots for ram ? i m already adding up the 2x2gb Gskill stuff , where is the room for upgrade then ? i already mentioned i will be upgrading d ram to 8gb laterz. If this is true atleast i will go with a 4gb single stick if still going with this mobo


----------



## Sarath (Jun 12, 2011)

Get a 1X4GB gskill or Cosair vengeance stick. Both are equally good. Even I got one to later upgrade to 8GB.

I have a tempest Evo to see how it looks I will post the link if you need. Its there in the "70k Gaming PC" thread if you can find it. However the other choices in your Case are also good.

CLICK HERE FOR MY 70K PC its actually 85k now.

I edited my first post to include my final config a single pic and credits to my friends. Its much easier that way.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 12, 2011)

get *ASUS P8Z68 V @ 12k~* and shell out money saved on *Corsair TX750 V2 @ 6.3k*. better if you will crossfire.
(it has 4 ram slots.)

for mouse get* CM Spawn (With Free Mouse Pad) @ 2.2k*
awesome vfm mouse. 
CM Storm Spawn Gaming Mouse Review - Introduction

for keyboard your budget?

for cabinet get *Lian Li Lancool K58W @ 4.3k*. no need to spend more.


----------



## Skud (Jun 12, 2011)

+1 for Jas' suggestions. For SMPS, OP can stick with TX650 though.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 12, 2011)

skud if a person can get a high wattage psu in his budget its good as it is futureproof. 
from my experiance (you know ) its not at all good to compromise on psu. the more you can get the better.


----------



## Cilus (Jun 12, 2011)

^^ I agree.
That's why when I've replaced my HD 5770 with the 1st HD 6870, I picked up the TX 850 (although it is a overkill) keeping future multi GPU solution in mind. If your budget permits, no harm to get the TX 750V2 model.


----------



## Skud (Jun 12, 2011)

Actually the main thing is *budget*. That's why I have said that if OP wants he can stick to TX650 and utilize the money elsewhere.

Otherwise, it is always advisable to go for the best possible SMPS, Monitor, mobo, cabinet etc. which really can serve us even in future systems also.


----------



## techking_dinesh (Jun 12, 2011)

Mb changed to V model
PSU changed to Tx 750

K58case is nt dere at itwares in stock , ll look into it , btw any prbs in cm690II adv ?? Forget d budget

Mouse , kb ..
i hav gone mad lookin at so many of them , ll directly decide in store.. Mostly wireless mouse and a simple multimedia kb or deathadder and sidewinderx4 together

Anything else


----------



## shayem (Jun 12, 2011)

Primeabgb and TheITWares
 both are in *Lamington Road*. So you can buy from both.

*And here is my final config for you:*


*Processor:*
 Intel Core i7 2600k @ Rs. 15900[*TheITWares*]

*RAM:*
 G.Skill Ripjaws X F3-12800CL9D-4GBXL F3-12800CL9S-4GBRL @ Rs. 2450[*Primeabgb* offering lifetime warranty on there site.] else go for Corsair CMZ4GX3M1A1600C9 Vengeance@ 2650 [*primeabgb*]

*Graphic Card:*
 MSI R6950 Twin Frozr II/OC @Rs.15000/-

*HDD:*
 Seagate 1TB 7200.12 @Rs. 2700

*DVD Writer :*
 Asus 24X SATA DVD @ Rs.1100

*PSU :*
 Corsair Tx750 V2 @ Rs.6200

*Case:*
 NZXT Crafted Series Guardian 921 RB @Rs.3700/- [*Primeabgb*], Make sure you are getting RB version comes with 3fan included[2x120mm LED red/blue + 1x120mm] not Gurdian 921.

*Monitor:*
  BENQ G2420HD @Rs.11300 [Primeabgb]

*Motherboard:*
 Asus P8Z68-V PRO @Rs.13500/-

*Mouse:*
 IMO get a regular mouse, get *Logitech MX Revolution * later, best mouse for design work.

*SoundSys:*
 Logitecg Z506@ 4000

Too much wrighting...do the rest by yourself. :zzzz:

OMG   7 posts till I'm typing


----------



## techking_dinesh (Jun 12, 2011)

Thnx a lot shayem 
Wud hav love that.. 
It is crossing my budget
its 73k leaving d case and kb and mouse !!
Simple kb mouse rounds up to 75k and then d cabby ranging 3k to 6k
plus d vat !!
Spot dead.. Wnt do (


----------



## Sarath (Jun 12, 2011)

Guardian 921 RB is a pretty old case. I wanted that too but is pretty cramped.


----------



## techking_dinesh (Jun 12, 2011)

My heart says cm 690 II Advanced !!


----------



## Sarath (Jun 12, 2011)

Whats the price of that?


----------



## Skud (Jun 12, 2011)

4.5-5k.


----------



## techking_dinesh (Jun 12, 2011)

Its 5.5 - 6k 

Js waitin to read wat jas and shayem r writing since 25 mins


----------



## Sarath (Jun 12, 2011)

^^^Conflicting prices up there. If you are going to lamington road dont limit your choices. Look for that similarly featured Lian Li case also.


----------



## vickybat (Jun 13, 2011)

*@ techking_dinesh*

Get the cm 690 II advanced. Its a wonderful chasis. But what's wrong with nzxt tempest -evo. That looks pretty worthy to me.


----------



## Sarath (Jun 13, 2011)

CM 690=4.5-5k (?)
Tempest Evo=6k

Maybe thats why.


----------



## shayem (Jun 13, 2011)

techking_dinesh said:


> My heart says cm 690 II Advanced !!



It's 75850 except mouse. But prices are decreased for some components and Prices are not updated on sites. So I'm sure you'll get that @1-2k less price. If not then choose wisely. You can change or add components in future like KB, Mouse, HDD. And I said NZXT 921 RB cause it's size is *nearly *same like 690II Advance but price is low. So you can add that price on Monitor and get 24".  But old cabby, I agree on that


----------



## Sarath (Jun 13, 2011)

> And I said NZXT 921 RB cause it's size is nearly same like 690II Advance but price is low.



If the size is the same then its fine to go for it. I was under the impression that it is smaller inside.


----------



## Skud (Jun 13, 2011)

Problem with 921rb and quite a few NZXT cases is that the top 2 fans are pretty close to the motherboard tray. You have to definitely sacrifice the top exhaust fan if you install a aftermarket cooler. Any going by the feedback of the SNB CPUs, particularly the 2600k, you definitely need one sooner than later.

Stick with CM 690II or get any Lancool model within your budget that are available at ITWares. The 56W is yours at @ 3.4k. You get only 2 fans, but you can always add them later.


----------



## techking_dinesh (Jun 13, 2011)

Will i be needing a cooler ??
i dnt plan any major update in a yr or so minimum. 
Moreover my pc table is packed from sides for d cpu, d back is open bt it faces wall
and d front is nicely open..
gng with cm690II means 3 fans, wnt that b enough ?

I had mailed primeabgb and ITwares asking them for availability and current prices. I got the mail from Primeabgb , they quoted me as follows.. They did nt answer me whether it is inclusve of VAT or exclusive though i asked them this in BOLD separately



> Component	Full Name
> Processor	Intel i7 – 2600 K= 16000/-
> Motherboard Asus P8Z68-V PRO= 13500/-
> RAM	G.Skill Ripjaws X F3-12800CL9D-4GBXL= 2400/-
> ...



Will post the ITwares price when i get them. I think i will have to go lamington road personally and buy different components from different places


----------



## Cilus (Jun 13, 2011)

Also the price of the Cabinet is higher, it should be within 5.6K. in SMC, Razer Death Adder is available @ 1.5K, LG DVD writers are selling @ 0.8K locally and the PSU should be 5.2K. Does the prices you've got are including shipping charge?


----------



## techking_dinesh (Jun 14, 2011)

^ No these are the prices for personal visit to the store and collecting them. i had asked them such stuff in my mail but they just quoted the price , replied none other questions, morevoer they did not quote for 7-8 products. i Had a chat with representative on ITwares, they said they will be mailing by 5Pm today.

EDIT :
Primeabgb replied that the prices are inclusive of all tax but shipping extra

Quick Help needed !!!!

A local dealer is giving me all the config only gfx card is the problem

he has the following :

saphhire 6950 14500/-
msi 6850 12500/-
Should i go for any of these ? or still stick with R6950 of MSI ??
or should i ask him for Nvidia GTX 560 ?

Reply asap !!


----------



## Cilus (Jun 14, 2011)

The Sapphire one, is it the 1 GB or 2 GB version? If it is the 2 GB version, get it with eyes closed.


----------



## Skud (Jun 14, 2011)

"msi 6850 12500/-" Is this correct?


----------



## techking_dinesh (Jun 14, 2011)

the local shopkeeper here never heard Gskill , corsair and stuff . He is having a tough time quoting me but he is very interested in the deal . he is trying his best. 
MSI 6850 is 12500/-
the SAPPHire 6950 IS 2gGB FOR 14500/-
How about the GTX 560 ?? there r too many of them creating confusions.. which ones to go for ?

or should i order the sapphire one ??
main difference between sapphire and the previously decided MSI Twin Frorz OC ??


----------



## Skud (Jun 14, 2011)

I repeat, is it *6850 @ 12500*??? In any case, go for the 6950 2gb @ 14500. That extra RAM would be beneficial for future.


----------



## techking_dinesh (Jun 14, 2011)

BUT WHAT IS D MAIN DIFFERENCE BETWEEN MSI & SAPPHIRE ??

Should i consider GTX 560 Series or not ??

Someone plz solve all my doubts , everything except the gfx card is fixed !!


----------



## Skud (Jun 14, 2011)

If you ask me within 15k, its 6950 2gb.


----------



## nilgtx260 (Jun 14, 2011)

HD 6950 baby...... specially MSI HD 6950 TF II or TF III


----------



## techking_dinesh (Jun 14, 2011)

^ Holy hell , Someone ans what i am askin and not what is optimal in 15k ?

MSI is not available so  shud i go for Sapphire one ? HD6950 ??
What is difference between the MSi and & sapphire one ??

If MSI is not available , should i consider the MSI GTX 560 series ? if yes which one ?


----------



## Skud (Jun 14, 2011)

It depends on the particular model of the cards. As for your query, you should go for Saphhire 6950 2gb.


----------



## venram87700 (Jun 14, 2011)

dinesh i did go to prime abgb a few days ago n the price i got for the 560ti is not for MSI but for ASUS gtx 560ti direct cu the price was 15000Rs
also who is ur local dealer go to as many shops as possible in lamington rd coz i did the same only then do you come to know the real difference in the prices


----------



## techking_dinesh (Jun 14, 2011)

I m going for d saphhire 6950 at 14500 as of nw,. D 2gb version


----------



## Skud (Jun 14, 2011)

Right decision in the end.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 14, 2011)

dont look here and there. get this -
MSI R6950 Twin Frozr III Power Edition/OC--Free Shipping

the mighty 6950 TFIII PE


----------



## techking_dinesh (Jun 14, 2011)

^ Sorry jas , i cant buy online
I am not getting the MSI R6950 Twin Forzr OC here

I am getting the Sapphire HD6950 2gb for 14500/- , or the dealer can try for GTX 560


----------



## Skud (Jun 14, 2011)

The Sapphire one is OK dinesh, just make sure you get the 2gb version.


----------



## techking_dinesh (Jun 15, 2011)

^ Thnx for the confirmation , i ll try getting a hand on the Twin frozr III if possible , o i m settling with Sapphire 2gb version

People everywhere suggesting i5 and not i7 , y ? , what shud i do ?

People r even recommending P motherboards over Z , what should i do ?

it will save a lot of money , v confused.. if paying that much extra gives very little performance improvement then even i wud like to go with i5 and P series , i m interested in i7 and Z series considering that i will be doing multitasking in flash , corel , etc together and it would help me.
Gaming is just 10% of my total PC usage.

Looking for Quick & proper Advice that will help me spend wise !!


----------



## Skud (Jun 15, 2011)

If gaming is just 10% of your total PC usage, then my suggestion would be to drop the 6950 altogether and go for 6870 (around 12k) or 6850 (around 10k). Utilize the difference in getting the i7/Z68 combo. One thing, the i7 2600k runs very hot with the stock cooler. You might need an aftermarket cooler to tame the beast. Ask forum member tkin for further details.


----------



## techking_dinesh (Jun 15, 2011)

^ hmm k , i m rdy to go with i7 , Z series , 6950 .. i m confused regarding d processor.. ppl r saying go for i5 as it is not much of a difference.. moreover ppl r nt suggestion Z series at d moment.
I wanna spend wise


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 15, 2011)

techking_dinesh said:


> ^ Thnx for the confirmation , i ll try getting a hand on the Twin frozr III if possible , o i m settling with Sapphire 2gb version
> 
> People everywhere suggesting i5 and not i7 , y ? , what shud i do ?
> 
> ...



i7 benefits if you are using a lot of multithreaded apps. multitasking etc.
get it. its futureproof and fast. 
in gaming there is little difference between 2500k and 2600k.

'biggest ever possible NO' to p67 when z68 is priced same!

the 6950 is also futureproof. i think you will like to game at highest settings for some future games too


----------



## Skud (Jun 15, 2011)

I hope OP has an eye on the budget. Otherwise a i7+Z68+6950 is a deadly combination IMO.


----------



## techking_dinesh (Jun 15, 2011)

My budget is 75k
its fitting well coz i m nt adding a ups.. Moreover i wanted a cooler , which is not accomodating..
can someone suggest me some coolers , cheap , sufficent and value for money !!


----------



## Skud (Jun 15, 2011)

CM Hyper 212+ 2k
CM N620 2.6k (currently not available. not sure if it will be in future. search for it.)


----------



## venram87700 (Jun 15, 2011)

dinesh from where did u get the price quote for sapphire 6950 buddy im lookin for a gfx card my self would be buyin it nxt month if i can get a 2gb for the price u mentioned ill surely go for it


----------



## techking_dinesh (Jun 15, 2011)

^ u will get that at smcinternational.in

my dealer is having a tough time finding corsair 750TX PSU , any alternatives ??
even d gfx card is not available anywhere at lamington road, though i m trying my best , can there be any alternative ?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 15, 2011)

^which psu are available?

if u unable to find locally then online is option. and if online get 6950 TFIII PE/OC


----------



## techking_dinesh (Jun 15, 2011)

i did nt ask anything local .. they dont keep corsair here .. they r still selling cabinets which comes with smps.. so i ll ask them to get whateva u ppl sugest. they r offering tx850 but that wud be too much for my budget guess, they dont hav tx650 , tx750 so wat now ??

and yes jas if i buy card ol, then definately that one from SMC


----------



## Skud (Jun 15, 2011)

If you have any intention to unlock the 6950 to 6970, then TFIII is not the right card. Otherwise one of the best, if not the best 6950 out there.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 15, 2011)

skud i think 6950 TFIII is best 6950 out there. its best in terms of oc potential, temps cooling etc etc. 
and some have unlocked their TFIII to 6970.(doing some more research on it)


----------



## Skud (Jun 15, 2011)

It can be. But the thing is that by removing the dual BIOS switch MSI (also from the TFII) hasn't done it any favour as far as unlock is concerned. Some enthusiast may do it and we can follow the instructions for successful unlock but if we forget to backup the original BIOS and something goes wrong then God saves us...


----------



## techking_dinesh (Jun 15, 2011)

i have no considerations for unlocking / OC at the moment !!

should i but Cm hyper cooler now or laterz ?? it is fitting in my budget

plus give some PSU alternatives !!!

Tx 650 , 750 not available & 850 ll be too much !!


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 15, 2011)

is seasonic available?

you may consider a cpu cooler.


----------



## techking_dinesh (Jun 15, 2011)

Just mention the full names with prices for the PSU guyz ( atleast 2-3 ) i will see d rest !!


----------



## vizkid2005 (Jun 15, 2011)

@ dinesh : Dude I went to primeabgb 2day afternoon to get some thermal compound ...

 BTW I got arctic silver MATRIX ... 

Neways ,I saw the 6950 twinfrozr II box and asked the guy if it was available ???

 He said yes .. When I asked for price, he said Rs.16000 ... 

I asked him again "DOT Rs. 16000 ?? " ... He agreed ... 

U better ask primeabgb out again .... 

Gud for you The ITwares and Primeabgb are located in the same building !!! 
Also PrimeAbgb has a competitor(Don`t know the name ... Haven`t asked for any prices yet )  just opposite to it on the same floor !!!  

Best of luck for your rig ... Go with the i7 rig IMO ...

@everyone .... *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/hardware-q/142381-cooler-master-430-elite-temps-high.html

A look of consideration here 2 please ....


----------



## Skud (Jun 15, 2011)

What are the brands that's available locally? Tagan is also good.


----------



## vizkid2005 (Jun 15, 2011)

Tagan not available at lammington road AFAIK ....


----------



## techking_dinesh (Jun 15, 2011)

Nothnig is available here locally , dealers r spclly arranging for me .. if not then i m gng lamington this saturday..

Nw a new worry for me !!

i m getting mad reading about the temperatures for i7-2600k , 80-90 degree WTF !!
Stock cooler + 3 fans of CM690 = enough ?? or not !!

i just dont wanna be in heating issues even after spending so much of $$

wats wrng ? how do i go about ? 

Shud i replace with CM hyper 212 from d start itself ? any other better cooler , PC ll b in srs trouble if there r heating issues and my dad ll literally kill me !!


----------



## nilgtx260 (Jun 16, 2011)

HD 6950 TF III is a good overclocker, can easily be OCed to 900MHz & get similar performance like HD 6970 without unlocking


----------



## techking_dinesh (Jun 16, 2011)

Here is d copy of Purchase order !!

prices r inclusive of all tax , vat , octroi  >> ( Goods at home price )

( Finalised )

i72600k - 15900/-
Asus P8z68 V pro - 13900/-
Corsair or Gskill 4gb DDR3 *1 = 2600/-
Seagate 1TB 7200.12. 32MB cache = 3000/-
MSI R6950 Twin Frozr II/OC , 2GB GDDR5 5000MHz Memory = 16000/-
24X DVD writer = 1050/-
Benq G2220HD, 22” = 7300/-
Logitech Z313 speakers = 1500/-

( unavailable ) 
PSU 750tx = 6300/-
Cooler Master CM 690 II Advanced (RC-692-KWN2) = 6200/-

(Still in 2nd thoughts )
Mouse : Logitech Wireless Mouse M510  or M215
Kb: Logitech G1110 = rs.3400/-
Or
Logitech Cordless Desktop® LX 310 Laser ( combo )

CPU Cooler : Cooler Master CM Hyper 212+
Extra fan : Cooler Master Blade Master Xtraflo 120MM Computer Fan  = 1900+600

Last minute comments !! i m submitting d purchase order with advance at 6pm today !!
Help with PSU !!


----------



## Skud (Jun 16, 2011)

Is the TX850 available?


----------



## techking_dinesh (Jun 16, 2011)

Yes that is available bt i m alrdy overshootin ma budget.. Taking that ll make me cross 83k


----------



## Skud (Jun 16, 2011)

Are Seasonic available?


----------



## techking_dinesh (Jun 16, 2011)

Nothing is available in this small city 
if its widely avail in mumbai  then my dealer ll arange it
so plz suggest 2-3 alternatives asap !!


----------



## Skud (Jun 16, 2011)

If they arrange from Mumbai, then Corsair TX series might be available with ItWares. Better contact them.


----------



## techking_dinesh (Jun 16, 2011)

The tx is nt available , 850 is dere bt its costly..
i want something good in d range of 6.5k


----------



## Skud (Jun 16, 2011)

Look for Corsair GS800. ITWares is quoting 5.8k for it.


----------



## techking_dinesh (Jun 16, 2011)

Gs series is reliable ??
plz suggest 1-2 more so that i cn give ma dealer some options


----------



## Skud (Jun 16, 2011)

SeaSonic SS-750JS 750W 80+ Certified Power Supply - 5.4

SeaSonic SS-850AT 850W 80+ Silver Certified Power Supply - 6.6

If available...


GS series is good, btw.


----------



## techking_dinesh (Jun 16, 2011)

Asked the dealer for all of them.. waiting for quote

the case cm690 II adv wont be available till 15 days

he is offering NZXT TEMPTEST EVO and HAF 912 ADV

Wat to go for ??
evo has many fans but is noisy 
912 has military looks

waiting for suggestion from tdf !!


----------



## Skud (Jun 16, 2011)

How about Lian-Li Lancool cabbies???


----------



## techking_dinesh (Jun 16, 2011)

I have a soft corner for CM cabinets ;(
plus wen i m nt getting CM , Lian Li is out of the question

i just dont think , i will be able to finalise today , 

My dealer is still having probs with SMPS and Cabinet 

I have given him d folllowing options to quote me !!


> Cabinet :  (Choice Wise Options )
> Cooler Master CM 690 II Advanced (RC-692-KWN2) = Rs.6200/- ( Delivery problem )
> Cooler Master HAF 912 Advanced = Rs. ??
> 
> ...



waiting for reply !! ,  i m so pissed ;(
i thot everything would be final today and i wud be getting all my stuff by monday !!


----------



## Skud (Jun 16, 2011)

Is your dealer getting it from Mumbai or what?


----------



## techking_dinesh (Jun 16, 2011)

I have answered that so many times..

i live in a small city NASHIK ( near mumbai ). Dealers here dont have such high config at all. Its out of imagination for them. They have some contacts in mumbai and they ll tel their mumbai contacts to courier them.. I dont mind their procedure as far as i m getting d component with 200Rs plus minus

If i go myself to mumbai then too an octroi of 4% ll be charged which will be around 3.5K so i m giving d local dealers a chance .. This way

i will get everythnig locally
save a few bucks
Will have someone to catch if something is faulty

D major components r already quoted , 
Case , SMPS , mouse , Kb r d probs
Mouse KB i ll get them without any issue

so i have told them to quote for the above cases and SMPS and i m still awaiting reply

Hope my point is clear nw


----------



## Skud (Jun 16, 2011)

That's the particularly reason I am not getting why your dealer is failing to get the products which have been listed online by shops located at Mumbai. Anyway, last I inquire ITWares, they also stated that the 690II adv not available. And at 6.2k its hugely overpriced. You may want to look at this cabinet Cooler Master Storm Enforcer under 6k. The HAF 912 adv is also similarly priced.


----------



## techking_dinesh (Jun 16, 2011)

I already tld my dealer about the online shops,
he called ITwares and Primeabgb in front of me and they informed that the SMPS and case r unavailable ,
They r selling d 850TX which overshoots my budget and the Temptest EVO

so .. 
i have told my dealer to enquire for the PSU prices that u stated above and for the cabinet i went for HAF 912 Advanced as my second option.
i will have a look at Storm Enforcer now

EDIT;
Thnx Skud for the Storm Enforcer Suggestion. looks pretty good , but i doubt on its availability even in mumbai !!


----------



## Skud (Jun 16, 2011)

If you want to go for a CM cabinet, then its OK, but honestly take a look at the Lancool cases at ITWares, if possible.


----------



## techking_dinesh (Jun 16, 2011)

my dealer just mailed me



> dear dinesh
> this is the quot I have received from Primeabgb
> the price is very neck to neck I have to work without margin
> so I request you to close the deal your self
> ...



He received the same quotation from primeabgb that i received but he was quoted 16000 for d card which is correct ( I was quoted 18 ).

in the meanwhile , i got a call from another dealer saying we can provide u these stuff in 5 days. i will go and meet them tomorrow and see the scope or i am going mumbai on saturday

skud, Here is my case consideration :
Cm 690 II adv
Lain Li K62
CM HAF 912 adv
Cm storm enforcer
NZXT Tempest EVO


is this priority order correct ? if not kindly notify me , u can add more cases


----------



## Skud (Jun 16, 2011)

Depends on what you want. The Lancool K62 you may want to consider within your budget. It comes preinstalled with all the 4 fans that can be installed. And build quality etc. I can vouch for you. But Rather than the HAF or Storm Enforcer, I would go for the 690II any day because of the graphics card length and hdd cage problem.

But Tempest EVO is noisy, are you sure about that???


----------



## techking_dinesh (Jun 16, 2011)

i updated my preference




> Cm 690 II adv
> Lian Li K62
> CM HAF 912 adv
> Cm storm enforcer
> NZXT Tempest EVO



Yes the reviews say that EVO r noisy !!

r d options 3,4,5 in proper order ? coz 690 is out of stock and i dnt think anyone except ITwares will give Lian li (I will try my best though) so if not d top 2 , r d next 3 in proper sequence ?

*Should i consider more cases ?*

i rlly wish i get Cm690ii or Lian Li ( Some excellent reviews for this one , plus Skud`s review made up my mind )


----------



## Skud (Jun 16, 2011)

If somehow you ended up buying up the K62, you would probably be just the 3rd person in this forum to own it. 

But I sincerely hope you get the 690II as that's your 1st preference. The last 3 are in proper sequence IMO.

You can ask tkin about the HAF 912 adv. He can tell exactly about the +es and -es.


----------



## techking_dinesh (Jun 16, 2011)

i have read reviews for all d cases at many sites, hoping to get atleast 1 of the 5 !!

Cabinet prob is almost solved , just the PSU left.. Trying my best for any of d 4 listed above


----------



## Piyush (Jun 16, 2011)

so what is the final configuration ?


----------



## Skud (Jun 16, 2011)

techking_dinesh said:


> i have read reviews for all d cases at many sites, hoping to get atleast 1 of the 5 !!
> 
> Cabinet prob is almost solved , just the PSU left.. Trying my best for any of d 4 listed above




So which one's got lucky???


----------



## techking_dinesh (Jun 16, 2011)

I ll inform that tom. Once i visit dealer 2 !!


----------



## Skud (Jun 16, 2011)

Have you shortlisted any PSU also?


----------



## techking_dinesh (Jun 16, 2011)

Yea..
750tx
gs800
And d two from seasonic that u suggested .. These 4 are sorted


----------



## Skud (Jun 16, 2011)

If possible make GS800 the last choice. Seasonic is most probably available from ITWares. Either these two or the TX750 should be on top of the list.


----------



## venram87700 (Jun 17, 2011)

dinesh just to inform u i got the corsair GS 600w smps for 4000Rs at lamington rd go to prime abgb or most of the shops in lamingotn can place an order for u n u will get it within 15 to 30 mins flat


----------



## techking_dinesh (Jun 17, 2011)

thnx for d suggestion Skud , i ll search for seasonic then or make GS800 ma last choice

@venram , i m trying buying locally out here , moreover 600W wnt be enough as suggested , i m looking for 700plus

RIG is final and ordered ..
Just the PSU is left..

i just have 2 options.. need instant help !!

VIP GOLD 750W - 5200/-
corsair 850Tx V2 - 7900/-

Corsair might be better but i m already overshooting my budget .. so just wanna knw about VIP ( to go for that model or not ? )

*The Config order is posted in post 1 *


----------



## Skud (Jun 17, 2011)

No experience about VIP. Corsair one I would suggest. Care to purchase online - may be as a final thought?

Purchasing VIP over Corsair would probably result in "penny wise pound foolish" type of situation. So think.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 17, 2011)

techking_dinesh said:


> thnx for d suggestion Skud , i ll search for seasonic then or make GS800 ma last choice
> 
> @venram , i m trying buying locally out here , moreover 600W wnt be enough as suggested , i m looking for 700plus
> 
> ...



*NO VIP!!!!*

better order online!


----------



## techking_dinesh (Jun 18, 2011)

Settled with Corsair 850TX v2 for Rs.7900/-
And lian Li K62 for Rs.6500/-

The whole config is posted in Post 1.

Thanks to everyone. I shall post the pics when they arrive. Thread Closed !!


----------



## mukherjee (Jun 18, 2011)

techking_dinesh said:


> Settled with Corsair 850TX v2 for Rs.7900/-
> And lian Li K62 for Rs.6500/-
> 
> The whole config is posted in Post 1.
> ...



Ohh no the TX 850 V2 price appears astronomical 

In my place its available @6.8k+tax...

Congos anyway bro! 

PM one of the mods to close this thread...u cant close it thus


----------



## Skud (Jun 18, 2011)

Congrats!!! And welcome to Lian Li club.


----------



## mukherjee (Jun 18, 2011)

Skud said:


> Congrats!!! And welcome to Lian Li club.



Ohh...the official Lian Li guy is here at the faintest smell


----------



## Skud (Jun 18, 2011)

Before me, there is thunder02.dragon. Remember him?


----------



## mukherjee (Jun 18, 2011)

Skud said:


> Before me, there is thunder02.dragon. Remember him?



Yes...I do...  but he's not been heard of lately 
So you're the man


----------



## Skud (Jun 18, 2011)

Actually I was lucky.  Just before purchasing he was online.  Get some points cleared from him and the next hour, become poorer.

And regarding that 'smell' thing, well, over the past 6 months, I have made quite a few high ticket purchases, but none have made this much amount of impression on my mind. There's the 2tb hdd, 24" monitor, HD6950 - but this one is truly awesome. 

Loving it every moment!


----------



## techking_dinesh (Jun 18, 2011)

Thnx to everyone who helped me out..

Beers to u all 

And bt by thread closed , i just meant  dat my purpose is over , 
let it be open for others reference..

I hav hifi expectations from all my stff..

And skud bro , even primeabgb quoted me 7500/- for 850tx v2
If i tell dem to ship it to me , den counting the octroi it ll nearly be d same.

Moreover i had no choice at all. No one recommended vip brand , and dis was d only psu available from corsair..

Neways m super excited.. Js hoping , i dnt need a damn cooler.. Dnt hav penny even to spend on blank cds and dvds


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 18, 2011)

buddy just make sure its V2.


----------



## mukherjee (Jun 18, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> buddy just make sure its V2.



^Yeah


----------



## Skud (Jun 18, 2011)

I understand your position, Dinesh. Luckily, as long as I am posted in Patna, whatever negatives it has, I don't have to bother much about online shopping. No Octroi, Form 50 etc. No problems at all. So although you have spend in excess, I think you would be very happy with your rig. Do keep posting with pics, benchmarks etc.

And thanks for the beer. Although I am a teetotaler.


----------



## techking_dinesh (Jun 19, 2011)

Yes its v2, or i wnt accept it.

Lucky u skud !!

I m a web designer by profession. We do a lot of transactions online. I m open to online shopping but my dad is a little hesitant due to bad experiences , he is js afraid , dat wat if d product turns out faulty , d dealer ll immediately say it happened it transport and v ll be helpless. So he insisted on buying locally even if i had to spend a few more bucks..
so my 75 budget , became 82k but i have someone to catch here if anything goes wrng. So i agreed as evn he has a point.

Update:
The dealer called me up that he has ordered everything and everything ll b arrivng soon. Fingers crossed !! 

And to all those who beared me  and helped me out , i ll be throwing discounts on web hosting and web designing , if anyone is interested


----------



## vizkid2005 (Jun 19, 2011)

@dinesh : I`m planning to build a website for myself ... I`ll let you know when I need help ...


----------



## techking_dinesh (Jun 20, 2011)

vizkid2005 said:


> @dinesh : I`m planning to build a website for myself ... I`ll let you know when I need help ...




I have sent u a PM , which has my Website link and other contact info, let it be in your inbox till u plan to build 1


----------



## shayem (Jun 20, 2011)

send that link to me too


----------



## techking_dinesh (Jun 20, 2011)

shayem said:


> send that link to me too



Sent


----------

